# How do they really figure out surge



## sallen67 (Mar 16, 2015)

Is the whole surge thing a joke? How do they determine.
I see my town go on and off surge and the neighboring cities do the same thing.
Is it based solely on number of cars logged in. 
I asked because I have sat in the middle of a surge area for hours and not gotten a call.
Is it just their best guess based on past activity or is it current call volume or what?

Thanks


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

sallen67 said:


> Is the whole surge thing a joke? How do they determine.
> I see my town go on and off surge and the neighboring cities do the same thing.
> Is it based solely on number of cars logged in.
> I asked because I have sat in the middle of a surge area for hours and not gotten a call.
> ...


The given answer is when the number of pax that open the ap exceed the number of avaliable drivers. The real answer? Who the hell knows? Best not to pay attention to the man behind the curtain is what Uber sticks to.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The other problem is if it based just on the app being opened the drivers can create false surges because who doesn't open it to see if it is surging? Now if it based on actual volume of requests vs drivers then the app being open would have no effect on it.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

limepro said:


> The other problem is if it based just on the app being opened the drivers can create false surges because who doesn't open it to see if it is surging? Now if it based on actual volume of requests vs drivers then the app being open would have no effect on it.


Its been done to a small degree according to other posts buried in the forum. The problem is getting drivers all on board. I mean, inadvertently I think it happens already. I've sat through too many surges with nothing to think otherwise.


----------



## sallen67 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the answers!


----------

